# [gelöst]/usr/bin/xdm does not exists

## buthus

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

seit einiger Zeit startet mein KDM nicht mehr automatisch, ich hatte das immer per XDM aufgerufen.

XDM wurde dank rc-update add xdm default gestartet, aber mittlerweile startet XDM nicht mehr, da anscheinend der Eintrag und /usr/bin/ fehlt.

Wurde da etwas geändert? Wie kann ich jetzt KDM trotzdem automatisch beim booten starten?

Vielen Dank.Last edited by buthus on Wed Oct 22, 2008 7:05 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

xdm gibt es bei mir auch nicht (mehr), hast du ein update gefahren und mit etc-update geschludert?

was steht in /etc/conf.d/xdm ?

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

das sollte da irgendwo drin stehen

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

dank Dir. Ich hatte XDM statt KDM drin stehen, mal wieder nicht aufgepasst.

Also danke nochmal.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

ich habe schon wieder den selben Fehler.

Ich habe mir direkt mal die /etc/conf.d/xdm angesehen, aber dort stand kdm drin. Ich habe auch mal kdm-3.5 probiert aber es bleibt bei dem Fehler.

Was hab ich jetzt schon wieder angestellt?

Vielen Dank!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

Was sagt er denn wenn du eix kdm eingibst.

Und dann was meldet er nach einem /etc/init.d/xdm restart

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

bei eix kdm kommt:

 -bash: eix: command not found 

und bei /etc/init.d/xdm restart:

* Stopping xdm ...

* setting up xdm ...

* start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/xdm does not exist

* ERROR: could not start the Display Manager 

Frage am rande, es gab doch einen Befehl mit dem ich emerge dazu zwingen konnte ein bereits installiertes Paket nicht nur neu zu kompilieren, sondern es erneut herunter zu laden...oder?

Grüße

Robert

----------

## Max Steel

Ja: rm -f /usr/portage/distfiles/*

eix ist das Paket eix und macht im allgemeinen nichts anderes als emerge --search

allerdings ist eix schneller und macht eine genauere Angabe ala:

```
[I] kde-base/kdm

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.9 ~3.5.10

        (kde-4) [M]~4.0.4 [M]~4.0.5

        (4.1)   (~)4.1.2

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD elibc_glibc htmlhandbook kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix kerberos pam xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.9(3.5)(22:00:21 30.09.2008)(elibc_glibc kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility pam xinerama -arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD)

                          4.1.2(4.1)(22:38:54 13.10.2008)(kdeprefix pam -debug -htmlhandbook -kerberos)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE login manager, similar to xdm and gdm
```

Edith:

Such mal in /etc/rc.conf nach dieser Einstellung, denn:

cat /etc/conf.d/xdm

```
# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.
```

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

in der /etc/rc.conf  steht nichts davon.

So hab eix installiert und eix kdm spuckt nun folgendes aus:

* kde-base/kdm

Avaible versions:

(3.5) 3.5.9 ~3.5.10

(4.1) [m]~4.1.2

{arts debug elibc_FreeBSD elibc_glibc htmlhandbook kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix kerberos pam xinerama}

....

usw. 

Kann es sein das ich einfach ein Versionsproblem habe? Ich wollte auch eben mal kdm neu mergen allerdings bekomme ich da eine Fehlermeldung mit

Digest verification failed 

Daher wollte ich die Pakete neu laden, was er allerdings nicht tut...

----------

## Max Steel

Vielleicht musst du erstmal portage syncen und dann world updaten, evtl. funktioniert es dann.

also emerge --sync && emerge -auDN1 world

Falls du solche Digest verification failed Fehler erhälst gibt es einen einfachen Befehl

ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kdm/kdm-3.5.9.ebuild manifest

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

dank Dir, der Gedanke kam mir auch eben. Daher habe ich mal ein emerge --sync gemacht und bin nun kdm samt Abhängigkeiten am mergen.

Mal sehen was bei rumkommt.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

das neu mergen brachte de gewünschten Erfolg.

KDM startet nun wieder automatisch.

Vielen Dank!

----------

